# Maison Reef Zebra Cichlid



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Quick update video of one of my male Maison reef zebras. Blue is definetly getting more intense as they grow. Males around 4 inches now but will grow to at least 6. Amazing cichlid to own and if you haven;t seen pictures or videos of adult males...you are really missing out.


----------

